# VirtualHost overlap on port 443



## vikozo (17. Jan. 2013)

mir ist folgende info aufgefallen bei befehl 


> # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart





> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                        [Thu Jan 17 22:02:53 2013] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence
> ... waiting [Thu Jan 17 22:02:54 2013] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence
> [ OK ]


könnte es daran liegen das der Aufruf von Roundcube mit
http://www.kozo.ch/webmail/
mit einem fehler endet?

vielen dank für ein feedback
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von vikozo:


> mir ist folgende info aufgefallen bei befehl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne haut nicht hin. 443 ist https....
Hast Du auf selber IP mehrere vhosts für https Konfiguriert, Stichwort "*" bei IP gesetzt?

Der 403 Fehler bei obigem Link ist eher ein Rechteproblem.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (17. Jan. 2013)

ja ich habe verschiedene Domainen auf die gleiche IP Adresse.

und das mit den rechten ist hier
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/33476-post16.html
beschrieben


----------



## Huflatisch (18. Jan. 2013)

Hey


```
ja ich habe verschiedene Domainen auf die gleiche IP Adresse.
```
wie gesagt, in der vhost ein doppelter Eintrag. Wenn dus nicht findest musste alle vhost mal posten.
Am besten die wo du manuell was geändert hast. In den orginal angelegten passiert das nicht.

cu
Huflatisch


----------

